# Success



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

C'mon no pictures.. I know one member is doing pretty well and not posting.. So what is everyone else shooting..


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Going to try for a poult with selfbow this weekend. Best of luvk to all.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Well- was able to take a nice one yesterday about 2 PM. I was doing some soft putts and clucking and he came in about 50 feet away. All he would do was show his head. He stayed behind a blown down Oak limb with leaves. I could see him open his wings and stretch and he appeared to be on a log or stump. I waited him out and he came out about 30 minutes later.

His gullet was full of corn from a neighboring field so I don't think he was in much of a hurry to feed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Chasin Tales said:


> Well- was able to take a nice one yesterday about 2 PM. I was doing some soft putts and clucking and he came in about 50 feet away. All he would do was show his head. He stayed behind a blown down Oak limb with leaves. I could see him open his wings and stretch and he appeared to be on a log or stump. I waited him out and he came out about 30 minutes later.
> 
> His gullet was full of corn from a neighboring field so I don't think he was in much of a hurry to feed.


I asked about success and you do not need to shove a big ol long set of spurs in my face.. :lol: Great bird you tape them they gotta 1.250 plus.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Had to show the spurs since the tail wasn't that great- and yes about 1.25. 


Thanks- it was a great day in the woods!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulation on your bird.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks much- I tried a lot of mornings and wasn't seeing anything. Trailcam was also pretty sparse- so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

was out this a;m deer hunting, but had a tom out maybe 100 yds, gobbling his head off. I didn't have a call with me, and didn't really know if they would respond or not. He acted like it was spring. No deer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Been seeing or hearing birds almost every time I step in the woods. Missed a smokey hen Oct 1st, but drilled this curious tom today. They were fighting like crazy and I threw in a few raspy gobbler yelps and this boy came searching with another. 

Not huge. 9" beard and 1" spurs. Tasty though!

-Jason


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job and congratulations! Looks like hunting the blood moon was....bloody.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats on the kill Jason


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats to all! :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Way to go guys!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats every one. Brent


----------



## grndpnder (Nov 13, 2009)

So I shot this beauty this morning


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice bird. And I have the same ASAT suit as well


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

that is sweet, congrats


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Been a great Fall so far! Few more tags to fill!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Way to go, very cool pics! Keep filling those tags!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Good Job Mike and give me back my hat..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine has *way* more turkey blood on it then yours, Tommy! :coolgleam


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Mine has *way* more turkey blood on it then yours, Tommy! :coolgleam


:lol: Funniest thing I heard all day.. As short as you are the jakes you tote out of the woods you gotta carry over your head so they do not drag the 3 inch beard outta the field on the ground and wear out them trophy bristles.. So yeah yours probably has alot of blood on it..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Connected on two male poults (young jakes) Saturday morning. Stuck the first one, and while tagging it, had another group come in and managed to draw on another one that came close. One has already been consumed, and the other is in the freezer for Thanksgiving. Sorry, no pics. I have a $15 flip-phone (Trac Phone).


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Ohio turkeys are feeling the love this Fall season too...










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

